# My new tank?



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok so i have decided im going to go with a 40 gallon African Cichlid tank.
From what i gather they get about 4 inches in length so i will be able to add 8 or better.Given the 1 inch per gallon rule.
Im going to use this i guess as gravel.
Amazon.com: Carib Sea Ecco-Complete Live Freshwater African Cichlid Gravel 20 lb: Kitchen & Dining
This for filtration.
Fluval 305 External Aquarium Canister Filter (to 70 Gallons).
Now the question is any ideas what i might want to get for a light,Or anything else yaw think i will need.I was told that gravel by itself will cycle the tankThe background will be black.Help me out here friends lol.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You won't need to invest to much in lighting as you will not be having to many plants in the tank. So it will be mainly for viewiing the fish. You should look at the lake that the fish come from and try and copy that. Just an Ideal.


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok cool so you think that gravel and filtration will work ok,From what i gather that gravel will cycly my tank and keep my PH up where i need it?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

about 8.2 ph for lake malawi.... P.S. if you want ANY fry to survive in the tank, (since few will survive anyway) then dont get any haps or peacocks, because they are highly carnivourous. also, put lots of rocks with holes like lava rocks or maybe 'coral rocks' that I saw at Beverleys pet store..... are these safe for freshwater???


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea main thing i want in the tank is rocks and driftwood.Going to try and make as much hiding places as i can.And as natural as i can..


----------

